# Best ide for Java and Jbuilder question...



## Manuxan (Jul 1, 2003)

What is the best IDE for application development in Java? 
Is there a version of Jbuilder working on Mac Os X ? On the borland site there are only win and linux versions...
I read in some sites that you can install linux version on the mac, how can I do that?

Thanks to all!


----------



## symphonix (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes, there is JBuilder for Mac OS X. It is downloadable from the Borland site (I know I downloaded it there). Check version tracker if you're having trouble finding the link.

There is also NetBeans (which I'm not too fond of, but it has its followers), BlueJ (good for learning & teaching Java, but you'll outgrow it quickly) and many others.

Oops, nearly forgot Project Builder


----------



## Manuxan (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Yes, there is JBuilder for Mac OS X. It is downloadable from the Borland site (I know I downloaded it there). Check version tracker if you're having trouble finding the link.
> 
> There is also NetBeans (which I'm not too fond of, but it has its followers), BlueJ (good for learning & teaching Java, but you'll outgrow it quickly) and many others.
> ...



I can't find mac os x version on the borland site! Where can I find a downloadable version? Searched also on google but nothing interesting found!

Thanks!


----------



## wiz (Jul 1, 2003)

Eclipse.org 

hmm... uses IBM's SWT... thats probably why it's so fast... neat... why don't they replace AWT with SWT?... o well.


----------



## bootedbear (Jul 1, 2003)

OmniCore CodeGuide.

Expensive, but very very good.

bear


----------



## symphonix (Jul 1, 2003)

Strange - JBuilder7 PE for Mac OS X doesn't seem to be on the list anymore, and the "Download Now" link from versiontracker doesn't seem to help...

Doesn't seem to be any explanation of where it is, though... Possibly the version that is there for Mac OS is the one, as apparently they've had OSX support since version 5.

Unless there is some legal reason why I shouldn't, I could email the Personal Edition to you. PM me if you're stuck and I'll dig it out. (You'll still need to get your key for it from Borland's site).


----------



## Manuxan (Jul 2, 2003)

Thanks, but I've just downloaded Eclipse from their site, seems pretty good!!!
I'll use with Tomcat (installed Tomcat plugin)!

Thanks again


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 7, 2003)

You can download JBuilder for OS X from Japan's Borland site, but it only works with Java up to 1.3.1, so if you've updated to Java 1.4.1, then you're out of luck... or so it seems... there are little hacks you can do to get JBuilder to run with Java 1.4.1 installed -- you'll just be hacking it to run with 1.3.1.

Well, I just looked on Japan's site and can't find the link I got it from.  What I did to find it was just searched google.com for "Jbuilder mac os x download" and finally found it on Japan's Borland site.  It's not listed, and a tech-call to Borland reveals that they don't produce JBuilder for Mac OS X anymore, contrary to what the website says.


----------



## wiz (Jul 7, 2003)

JBuilder is not so great... why do u guys like it? (curious)


----------

